# Free App of the Day from Amazon AppStore



## Droid-Xer

Everyone loves free! This will make it easier for those of you (like me) who might forget to check what's free from Amazon.

First download the Amazon apk -> http://amzn.to/getappstore

*Today's free app:*

*Apparatus 

*


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

Im on it every morning. Great idea and there are some great apps/games that pop up.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer

Yup! They have a few runs of decent apps and then they have some really good apps. Which either way they're free! I download em just cuz there's no reason not to.


----------



## fc127

Droid-Xer said:


> Yup! They have a few runs of decent apps and then they have some really good apps. Which either way they're free! I download em just cuz there's no reason not to.


Same here. I at least go through the purchase part if I know I won't use it right now. Free is free...


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

fc127 said:


> Same here. I at least go through the purchase part if I know I won't use it right now. Free is free...


Exactly what I do haha. Then log in on my ladies phone so she has all of them as well to download in case she forgets.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## danlarock

Yeah the free app keeps you coming back. With todays app, however, I can't imagine paying that much attention to my car or even having the time to. Ha ha. Cheers


----------



## TheBeavertownKid

danlarock said:


> Yeah the free app keeps you coming back. With todays app, however, I can't imagine paying that much attention to my car or even having the time to. Ha ha. Cheers


Especially since I change my oil once a year or every 20k miles thanks to Amsoil's low drain gurantee on the 0W-30 Signature oils. Last changed at 10K and still looked brand new! Being a Amsoil Dealer is awesome! Anyone need the best oil on the planet let me know! Get anything from Amsoil for a great deal! If you need anything at all shoot me a PM with year/make/model/engine/zip code of your car and ill shoot you a quote! ;-)

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer

Todays free app is *Pocket Salsa* It is an app that teaches you to salsa dance through videos.

Reg. Price $1.99


----------



## ryan

I love this thread, and Amazon, but I wish they would put halfway decent apps up instead of random useless apps.


----------



## Steady Hawkin

ryan said:


> I love this thread, and Amazon, but I wish they would put halfway decent apps up instead of random useless apps.


Agreed! But usually once a week we get a good one.


----------



## Droid-Xer

Today's free app is:

*Random Mahjong Pro*


----------



## Droid-Xer

Todyas free app is *My Paper Plane 2 3D*


----------



## XPLiCiT2u

Ledgerist - A simple, intuitive checkbook register.

Get it HERE.

Reviews HERE.


----------



## Droid-Xer

Todays free app is

*Ledgerist*


----------



## Droid-Xer

Today's free app is *Grow*

Here are some *Reviews*


----------



## Droid-Xer

Today's free app is My Coffee Card Pro and here are some Reviews


----------



## Droid-Xer

*Today's free app:*

*Glow Hockey 2

Reviews 

*


----------



## davidnc

So far I just have gotten a few of the few apps from the amazon app store .
I probably will DL Glow Hockey 2 ,since I have talked to others that had played Glow Hockey 1 and liked it .


----------



## Droid-Xer

I pick em all up. Just let them sit in the amazon app and install when you want.


----------



## Droid-Xer

*Today's free app:*

*Yumsters

Reviews 

*


----------



## Droid-Xer

*Today's free app:*

*Watchdog Task Manager

Reviews 

*


----------



## Droid-Xer

*Today's free app:*

*Virtual Table Tennis 3D 

Reviews 

*


----------



## Droid-Xer

*Today's free app:*

*Nano Panda 

Reviews 

*


----------



## Droid-Xer

Today's free app is Executive Assistant. Regular price is $6.99 and its a really useful app.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...from-Amazon-AppStore&p=617&viewfull=1#post617


----------



## SyNiK4L

wow this is cool i havent ever seen this thread lol


----------



## Droid-Xer

I keep it updated with only the good apps. Some free apps are utter crap. But they're free so can't complain too much.


----------



## Droid-Xer

Today's free app is Apparatus


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today app is Farkle Dice Deluxe

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer

Ya I've only updated the apps with usuable apps. Not some of the boring apps.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Droid-Xer said:


> Ya I've only updated the apps with usuable apps. Not some of the boring apps.


I can dig man, just thought I'd help out a bit. I mean...just because one person doesn't find a particular app useful, doesn't someone else wont. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid-Xer

I hear ya man. Post em up and I'll update the OP when I can.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Silly Dino - Seymour Simon

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Lingrove


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Grave Defense HD


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Supermarket Scarmble


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Jamie Oliver's 20 Minute Meals


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Star Chart


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Golf Status GPS


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Car Locator


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Guitar Hero 5


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Sporcle


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is iCooking Barbeque


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is a game with BALLS


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Refraction


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Spectrum Puzzles


----------



## SmokeCrawler

CaMelGuY1337, nice to see you been keeping up with the free apps. I always forget to look, thanks for the reminders


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

"SmokeCrawler said:


> CaMelGuY1337, nice to see you been keeping up with the free apps. I always forget to look, thanks for the reminders


Not a problem my friend, glad to see you on here. There isn't really a lot happening in the EVO section here, so I try to at least keep this up to date. Any ideas to get them rolling?


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Wiz Kid Jr.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Lock 'n' Roll Pro


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is New York Post


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Pinball Ride


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Flick Kick Football


----------



## MasterTM

Today's app is Memory Booster Ad-Free


----------



## SUB-dawg

Today's free app is Everlands


----------



## Droid-Xer

Today's free app is Trip Journal


----------



## MasterTM

Today's app is App 2 SD Pro


----------



## MasterTM

Today's app is wp clock full


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is FRG Deluxe


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Todays app is Finger Dance Revolution 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hubesiagosa5

Thank you for the information, I needed it.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is *Word Game Pro*.


----------



## itsTreyG

\"CaMelGuY1337\" said:


> Today\'s app is Word Game Pro.


Downloaded it and I love it!

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## itsTreyG

Todays free app

Office Suite Pro

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is Triple-Play Video Poker


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Todays app is Super Why

amazon.com/gp/product/B004XNF9KQ?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_faad

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidnc

Today's free App of the day is Quickoffice Pro


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Todays app is Trip It - Travel App

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006BENJE8?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_faad

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Today's app is *Helium Boy*


----------



## Gman

I hate how the amazon app is always running and apps won't run without it being active, is there a hacked amazon store out there?

Bump for hacked amazon app store that doesn't require it be installed for apps to run?


Gman said:


> I hate how the amazon app is always running and apps won't run without it being active, is there a hacked amazon store out there?


----------



## CaMelGuY1337

Todays free app is Dragon Fire.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ECDNJU?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_faad

Sent from the greatest HTC EVO 4G ever made!!!


----------



## Jubakuba

Guys, get the app today.
It's awesome! I'd never heard of this type of game...but it's a lot of fun.
(Puzzle...kinda' like Sudoku)


----------

